# Trial for CD 3rd leg today!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Heading to Salisbury MD today to hopefully get our third leg to get our CD!! Hoping we do good and get another leg (and maybe another placement:crossfing)
Its been miserable here with the heat wave so havent been able to do as much practicing as I wanted. Lilly hates the heat and even if I tried more it wouldnt do much good to work her. She seems to retain most of her stuff. Just wish we had more time to work on off leash heeling. Well we shall see. If we get this leg going to take a break. Need to work on offleash heeling and jumps. Plus if she is due to come into heat in Sept. and may get bred. So that will add to the break as well. 

Wish us luck!!:wavey:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

GOOD LUCK!!!! and have tons of fun!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope you both have a great time. Best of luck to you and your pup


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope you are successful!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck . . . hoping the heat isn't too much of a problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck, I know she'll do great!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck & most important have fun!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Guess what we got today??!!!  so proud of us! Was not the best run we had, we were suppose to have 5 people/dogs only had 4 of us and then 3 of us qualified. We got third with a score of 186. 

Lilly got silly on even the heel on leash. On our first halt she went past me, realized her mistake then jumped up in the air :doh:and came back into heel position. After that did pretty good the rest of the heel pattern. Figure 8 no problem and so lost 2 1/2 pts. On that set. 

Stand for exam we lost no points. 

Now the heel free.. Well.. :uhoh: .. We started off good until we came to the second halt after doing an about turn..she lost her position and then proceeded beyond me try to go visit the judge!! :doh::doh: i had to use an extra command to obviously to get her back. The rest of heel free went well but lost 6 1/2 pts. 

Now the recall. Was pretty sure we would be fine. She usually does that flawlessly. Not today. Was coming beautiful at me then proceed to finish herself instead of sitting in front. :doh: got 5 pts off for that.

I was surprised to hear from him at the end that we did qualify and we could go on to the stays. I was so nervous with all these goof ups. But they went perfect and we got our leg and our new title! 

It was a good day overall and glad we got it. Also, our first trainer was there and was able to watch us! 

So now a break for us to train and practice to get better. The judge did say that she is a nice and bright dog and i should keep going with her.  such a nice thing to hear. She loves doing it, as do I..so we will keep moving forward! 

Heres a pic of the new ribbons!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats Way to go!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on the leg and the title. Very pretty ribbons.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations .


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations! thats awesome


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Three dogs doesn't sound like a lot, is that about typical for our area? I can only make out the third place ribbon, what are the other two? Does everyone that qualifies get a ribbon regardless if they place or not? It sounds like the judges give out score sheets, is that what happens? Just some random questions, I'm pretty sure we're going to give this a shot in the fall.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It was a long weekend for me. Yesterday had a kids birthday party to got to 1 1/2 hrs away! Then had a concert at night at our state fair, luckily only half hour away. I am tired!



MaureenM said:


> Congratulations!!!! Three dogs doesn't sound like a lot, is that about typical for our area? * actually it was kind of low compared to the WKC show and even other i have been too. But these novice (especially the A group) is hardly ever filled. Now then higher level ones, very much so! *I can only make out the third place ribbon, what are the other two?*yes there was the yellow third place, the green qualifying and the tie-dye one was the new title (they dont have to give that one, i was surprised they did have them as it never said they would on their premium!* Does everyone that qualifies get a ribbon regardless if they place or not? *yes everyone gets a green qualifying ribbon, regardless if you place. 1st through 4th gets ribbond based on score.*It sounds like the judges give out score sheets, is that what happens? *you can view your score sheet and write down the numbers but they dont give you copies. If the judge is nice and they have time you can ask to see their judging sheet and ask why the took off (if its not obvious) most judges i have met are very nice, esp. To newbies* Just some random questions, I'm pretty sure we're going to give this a shot in the fall.*i hope you do! Its fun!*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, congratulations!!


----------

